# Movies Anywhere



## Falkor (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd like to see a client for Movies Anywhere. Now that "Disney Movies Anywhere" mutated into just "Movies Anywhere", almost all purchases (iTunes, google, vudu, etc.) are available in once place.

Welcome


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Might be handy, but doesn't the VUDU app already fulfill this need?


----------



## Falkor (Feb 7, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Might be handy, but doesn't the VUDU app already fulfill this need?


Sort of. The linking goes through MA. One could create a dummy VUDU account for the sole purpose of linking to MA, which was already linked to iTunes. This would just avoid that step. People might not know about that back door.

Unrelated to the question: Might also fix an existing problem. Movies owned in VUDU don't show as free to watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Falkor said:


> Unrelated to the question: Might also fix an existing problem. Movies owned in VUDU don't show as free to watch.


Not sure what you mean here. I can testify that the VUDU app for TiVo accurately presents the "Watch" button for movies that I own, whether VUDU-only purchases or MA- or UV-linked titles.

That said, I do sometimes choose to exit and then restart the VUDU app to expedite rights updates for titles newly purchased or redeemed outside the VUDU app/account.


----------



## Falkor (Feb 7, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Not sure what you mean here. I can testify that the VUDU app for TiVo accurately presents the "Watch" button for movies that I own, whether VUDU-only purchases or MA- or UV-linked titles.


The VUDU app works fine. Showing up in tivo searches only shows buy/rent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Falkor said:


> The VUDU app works fine. Showing up in tivo searches only shows buy/rent


Ah, OK. That's a flaw in TiVo's OnePass approach, where the streaming bookmark availability lacks any account-/user-specific knowledge. Same issue with Amazon Video, zero knowledge of owned titles -- and I'm not sure there's any awareness of subscribed "Amazon Channels."

I wholly agree that we'd benefit from user-/account-level data integration, with the Internet streaming apps, as well as PLEX.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Ah, OK. That's a flaw in TiVo's OnePass approach, where the streaming bookmark availability lacks any account-/user-specific knowledge. Same issue with Amazon Video, zero knowledge of owned titles -- and I'm not sure there's any awareness of subscribed "Amazon Channels."
> 
> I wholly agree that we'd benefit from user-/account-level data integration, with the Internet streaming apps, as well as PLEX.


add cable provider demand to the list also


----------

